# Newest conspiracy theory against Lyft....



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

_Warning: Read my signature line before proceeding._ 

OK. I am no longer a cheerleader for Lyft as of yesterday.

Lyft actually had deactivated me. Reason: Too many passenger cancellations. 

I was on the phone over half an hour with the CSRs. The first one actually HUNG UP on me.
But that was actually a good thing, because she was totally clueless about everything! 

I called back and then got another CSR...who DID reactivate me....but he told me that if I text or call a passenger .....doesn't matter WHY or WHAT you said or texted....and THEN, _*they cancel*_....they count that CANCEL AGAINST THE DRIVER!

So, I live near a Six Flags theme park. EVERY time I get a request to pick up there....I send a text out to meet me in the proper "Pick up/Drop off" area. (I'm just using this example of one of the many reasons I try to be proactive in finding my pax to pick them up). Unfortunately, for reasons unbeknownst to me.....some of them CANCEL before I arrive.  According to the CSR, Lyft ASSUMES you texted/called them asking them to cancel! 

They say that after you reach a certain number....which of course they never tell you what that number is....you are automatically deactivated. Fair? By NO MEANS!

OK, that was just the short version of the above story....now on to the actual 'conspiracy theory' I mentioned in the subject title. 

After my brief deactivation.....I accepted 2 ride requests from previous pax who I have picked up before.

I won't go into the reasons here for sake of being brief....but I had RECENTLY rated BOTH of these pax 4 stars. When I got their pings again last night....they were both magically BACK to 5 stars again like they had NEVER been rated 4 stars or under! I believe during my short deactivation period.....Lyft had removed all ratings from ME to pax that were less than 5 stars! 

Now, I am a little freaked out....because this MIGHT mean that I will be getting requests again from people I have given 3 stars or under to! 

So now....I have to stop being PROACTIVE in helping my pax find me when they put their pins in obviously WRONG/ILLEGAL pick up spots.....because IF they cancel on me....then LYFT holds that against the DRIVER! 

I am just so upset and feel so whipped/broken it's going to be hard to put on a happy face for my future pax.
BTW, my driver rating is 4.97 and I've been with Lyft over 2 years.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> _Warning: Read my signature line before proceeding._
> 
> OK. I am no longer a cheerleader for Lyft as of yesterday.
> 
> ...


Yep -- you are paranoid. Find a litter of puppies and sit on the floor and play with them for 30 minutes. That should brighten your day.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

this is a shot in the dark----find an employment lawyer. Lyft is treating/fired you like an employee, not a contractor.

go to the website and shoot an email to the personal injury lawyers who represented that United Airlines senior citizen, Corboy and Demetrio, i think is its name.

Ask them if they can refer you to an employment lawyer that they know of. Mention that Lyft treated you like an employee and not a contractor.

I suggest this---cuz I think that the employment attorney who's in the news for representing drivers Liz Riordan (maybe is her name?) doesn't seem to be that good and is just lining her pockets and not helping drivers.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

leroy jenkins said:


> this is a shot in the dark----find an employment lawyer. Lyft is treating/fired you like an employee, not a contractor.
> 
> go to the website and shoot an email to the personal injury lawyers who represented that United Airlines senior citizen, Corboy and Demetrio, i think is its name.
> 
> ...


When I was talking to the first CSR...who was CLUELESS....she was trying to tell me I had been deactivated for a low acceptance rate. 

I told her that was illegal....and if that was true, I'd be calling a lawyer ASAP. She's the one who eventually hung up on me. Then I got the other CSR...who claimed he had actually DRIVEN for Lyft for 4 months....so he semi-understood what I was telling him.

But YES...that is high on my to-do list if I do in fact get permanently deactivated from Lyft. I hate the way these companies are getting away with MURDER.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I was going to sign up for Lyft but after reading about them on this forum I changed my mind.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

goneubering said:


> I was going to sign up for Lyft but after reading about them on this forum I changed my mind.


Don't join for lyft. 
Lyft always manipulates rating. People going to work , scheduled rides always have 5 stars. That's not possible when they get in your car. Their attitude is piss poor. 
Lyft is even more worse than uber. Stay away from lyft.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I think they are royal ****balls for doing that sheet to you. You will have to watch your outbound calls for a while.

On the 2nd part, I dont think they negated your ratings of pax. Lyft rounds the ratings to the nearest 10th, so if you dropped them, lets say to 4.95, they would still show as 5 stars, just as we do.

As far as solid attorney, please share with them our common UP misery. There are plenty here who would be happy to work with someone and record/report/prove etc etc to help the cause.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

goneubering said:


> I was going to sign up for Lyft but after reading about them on this forum I changed my mind.


I drive for lyft and have been active for UBER but never drove a ride. Everytime I think about updating my paperwork and reactivating for UBER, something bad comes out in the news. I am getting so frustrated with Lyft and their rating bs, I'm thinking of UBER, so beware uber drivers, it might mean more shit is about to hit the fan about them.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> I called back and then got another CSR...who DID reactivate me....but he told me that if I text or call a passenger .....doesn't matter WHY or WHAT you said or texted....and THEN, _*they cancel*_....they count that CANCEL AGAINST THE DRIVER!


Yes. I extrapolated this a while ago, based solely on posts from Lyft drivers at this very forum. For example:
1) Lyft tells you not to cancel, but rather to tell the passenger to cancel. Presumably so it won't count against you.
2) I was told if I get a far away ping, call the pax and tell them how far away I am. Problem is if I do and they say I don't want to wait, based on #1 I will then say "Well I can't cancel but can you cancel?"
3) Do this enough times you'll get this:.








*note: this never happened to me, but when someone on this board said it happened to them I made sure to save the jpeg.

See the irony? Lyft tells you never cancel but get the pax to cancel so it doesn't count against you, but apparently it does. Only they don't tell you that part until its too late. They don't even tell you when its too late you kinda gotta figure it out for yourself, or call like you did _after _you've been deactivated.

IMO, the solution is simple: never call the pax. Ever. If they're 20+ minutes away, either don't accept or accept and drive without calling. If they call let it go to voicemail. Either they'll wait, or they'll cancel before you get there, and Lyft can't say you called them and "encouraged" them to cancel.

If its a normal distance ride but they're not outside, don't call just sit and wait, call at 4 minutes 55 seconds and immediately hang up, collect cancellation fee.

Lyft wants to play games. Either leave them alone...or play games yourself. At least now you know, never ever call. Ever. Heck just pretend that functionality doesn't even exist.



> After my brief deactivation.....I accepted 2 ride requests from previous pax who I have picked up before.
> 
> I won't go into the reasons here for sake of being brief....but I had RECENTLY rated BOTH of these pax 4 stars. When I got their pings again last night....they were both magically BACK to 5 stars again like they had NEVER been rated 4 stars or under! I believe during my short deactivation period.....Lyft had removed all ratings from ME to pax that were less than 5 stars!


*shrugs* It's possible. Its definitely not outside the realm of possibilities. I know with Uber anything that is a 3 and below you're never paired again. Maybe Lyft does an all or nothing rating system: 1s you never get paired again, anything above a 1 you do? I don't know, but from this point on I would only rate people 5s or 1s to be on the safe side. I myself already do this on both platforms. 1s or 5s, no inbetweens.



> So now....I have to stop being PROACTIVE in helping my pax find me when they put their pins in obviously WRONG/ILLEGAL pick up spots.....because IF they cancel on me....then LYFT holds that against the DRIVER!


Yes. Its called self-preservation. Lyft and Uber sees us all as replaceable, preferring only newbie drivers. If you need either for an extended amount of time you'll have to learn what their games are and how to beat them. Its not right or fair but it's simply how things are.

I'm glad you got reactived, but yes, sadly, both play games, different games but games.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> _Warning: Read my signature line before proceeding._
> 
> OK. I am no longer a cheerleader for Lyft as of yesterday.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your ephipany.

And thanks for sharing this candid insight. It's allowed me to finally prove to myself that I wasn't psychotic all this time. That my paranoia was 100% justified where the Better BF was concerned.

Now that you've put yourself on Lyft's E. Coli list, you had best watch your back. Lyft employees are rumored to lurk on these forums. For I find it increasingly coincidental Lyft added a "driver told you to cancel" option to the pax cancellation menu.  Especially after many frustrated drivers have candidly shared their experiences/tactics for coping with Lyft's increasingly predatory behavior and exploiting practices in these forums.

I've come to suspect the last couple of times I've been banned, wasn't for the colorful language I was accused of using. Rather, I'm increasingly convinced this was for the target to which my vitriolc rants were directed


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

I noticed a trend that both companies are trying to get rid of the grandfathered 20% drivers for any possible excuse.

They irony is Lyft routinely cancels on drivers and lies about it by saying the passenger cancelled when in fact the system reassigned the call.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

I think you have to use Lyft as just a backup to driving Uber. If you decide to go for their promotions then you have to accept that you will be getting lots of Lyft Line rides to the ghetto with demanding entitled underage or neurotic women passengers with driver rating trigger fingers who never tip. I accepted that I will never get a 90% acceptance rate and I don't try to achieve one. I accept rides that are less than 7 minutes away, have passenger ratings of 4.5 or better and I never accept LyftLine in the morning before work (just cheap ass kids) or late at night (too dangerous). If I accept a surge ride and Lyft change it to a LyftLine ride or further away I cancel it. I have a 4.82 Lyft driver rating and have completed over 3000 rides.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> _Warning: Read my signature line before proceeding._
> 
> OK. I am no longer a cheerleader for Lyft as of yesterday.
> 
> ...


I've gained an important take-away from this . . . just arrive and wait. If the pax calls or texts me asking, "where are you?" _*then*_ I can be postactive! 



LEAFdriver said:


> When I was talking to the first CSR...who was CLUELESS....she was trying to tell me I had been deactivated for a low acceptance rate.
> 
> I told her that was illegal....and if that was true, I'd be calling a lawyer ASAP. She's the one who eventually hung up on me. Then I got the other CSR...who claimed he had actually DRIVEN for Lyft for 4 months....so he semi-understood what I was telling him.
> 
> But YES...that is high on my to-do list if I do in fact get permanently deactivated from Lyft. I hate the way these companies are getting away with MURDER.


But, see, THIS IS THE CENTRAL PROBLEM RIGHT NOW!! We're in a Twilight Zone b'cause various drivers _*have*_ sued the TNCs and the suit was either thrownout or settled out of court to avoid a precedent. 

If anybody is on the fore front of this it would have to be Trump Economics. TE, could you weigh-in on this issue??



MrMikeNC said:


> IMO, the solution is simple: never call the pax. Ever. If they're 20+ minutes away, _*either don't accept or accept and drive without calling*_. If they call let it go to voicemail. Either they'll wait, or _*they'll cancel*_ before you get there, and Lyft can't say you called them and "encouraged" them to cancel.
> 
> If its a normal distance ride but they're not outside, don't call just sit and wait, call at 4 minutes 55 seconds and immediately hang up, collect cancellation fee.
> 
> Lyft wants to play games. Either leave them alone...or play games yourself. At least now you know, never ever call. Ever. Heck just pretend that functionality doesn't even exist.


Thank you!


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> _Warning: Read my signature line before proceeding._
> 
> OK. I am no longer a cheerleader for Lyft as of yesterday.
> 
> ...


Just don't accept these five flags trips...lyft is a little uber brother.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

MrMike you have the companies mixed up with regards to the 3 star/1 star blocking thing, but I agree 100% with the analogy of this being a game. The companies are treating it like a game, anf treating the drivers like ignorant children. The only way that I personally keep my sanity doing this (and occasionally profit) is by returning the favor and playing "the game".

In this game, the rules change quite frequently. And the companies have the advantages because they dont communicate the rules of the game, even when they change. We have to figure them out for ourselves! Personally I have a minor tech background, so I understand how the app is programmed to think (mostly). For example, I understand that if I wait by a freeway onramp the app thinks I'm closer to a pickup than most cars who may be just 10 blocks away. (<-- just a simplistic example, dont waste time telling me about 25 minute pings when others are closer, I'm well aware  )

In this game, the companies will lie to you about some things, and tell you the truth about others. Some employees will lie while others are honest. Just like reading the UP forum... theres some real good info and theres some stuff that should be ignored.

In the game of Acceptance and Cancellation rates, the rules are very simple... legally your acceptance can fall to zero and they cant do shit. But if your cancellation rate spikes too low, just like your driver rating, they can fire you for it. If you call customers and then they magically cancel, too many times in a 7-10 day period, same result.

Its a game, and you are a player. The game host (U/L) have an infinite number of players, they dont give a darn about you or whatever emotions or troubles or problems you are going through. Its up to each of us to make it work, or walk away.

Good luck, people!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Mista T said:


> MrMike you have the companies mixed up with regards to the 3 star/1 star blocking thing, but I agree 100% with the analogy of this being a game. The companies are treating it like a game, anf treating the drivers like ignorant children. The only way that I personally keep my sanity doing this (and occasionally profit) is by returning the favor and playing "the game".
> 
> In this game, the rules change quite frequently. And the companies have the advantages because they dont communicate the rules of the game, even when they change. We have to figure them out for ourselves! Personally I have a minor tech background, so I understand how the app is programmed to think (mostly). For example, I understand that if I wait by a freeway onramp the app thinks I'm closer to a pickup than most cars who may be just 10 blocks away. (<-- just a simplistic example, dont waste time telling me about 25 minute pings when others are closer, I'm well aware  )
> 
> ...


Nice post!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

circle1 said:


> I've gained an important take-away from this . . . just arrive and wait. If the pax calls or texts me asking, "where are you?" _*then*_ I can be postactive!
> 
> But, see, THIS IS THE CENTRAL PROBLEM RIGHT NOW!! We're in a Twilight Zone b'cause various drivers _*have*_ sued the TNCs and the suit was either thrownout or settled out of court to avoid a precedent.
> 
> ...


Same. 6,000 rides in, I started cancelling on riders that were going only a few blocks/a short distance. I'd arrive and cancel upon seeing where the pink line led me. After a day or two, Lyft began logging me out for 20 minutes, 40 minutes, etc. Then they told me my account was at risk for deactivation. Didn't really care. Every cancellation was accompanied by a screenshot of the final destination, in addition to an email to Lyft that briefly explained why I was cancelling (because the call was netting less than minimum-wage earnings). And any lawyer, EDD judge, etc., can then refer back to the documentation. As for a lawyer taking your case, find one that's willing to take billables for arbitration. Fact of the matter is, Lyft does schedule their drivers by paying them less than minimum-wage, and then by saying, "Hey! If you want to eat tonight, drive in these zones at these times. This is your weekly schedule."

But since I still use Lyft for times when Uber isn't surging, I got smart: if I dont like the passenger's final destination, I just arrive and keep going. After a minute or so, the call auto-cancels/passenger cancels.

YOU SHOULD NEVER CANCEL A CALL. AND WHILE YOU'RE WAITING FOR THE CALL TO DROP, SWITCH TO UBER IN THE MEANTIME.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> _Warning: Read my signature line before proceeding._
> 
> OK. I am no longer a cheerleader for Lyft as of yesterday.
> 
> ...


What the lyft phone number?I got deactivated awhile back for to many cancels .



LEAFdriver said:


> _Warning: Read my signature line before proceeding._
> 
> OK. I am no longer a cheerleader for Lyft as of yesterday.
> 
> ...


Dont you have to call the passanger on lyft to get the cancelation fee?


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Same. 6,000 rides in, I started cancelling on riders that were going only a few blocks/a short distance. I'd arrive and cancel upon seeing where the pink line led me. After a day or two, Lyft began logging me out for 20 minutes, 40 minutes, etc. Then they told me my account was at risk for deactivation. Didn't really care. Every cancellation was accompanied by a screenshot of the final destination, in addition to an email to Lyft that briefly explained why I was cancelling (because the call was netting less than minimum-wage earnings). And any lawyer, EDD judge, etc., can then refer back to the documentation. As for a lawyer taking your case, find one that's willing to take billables for arbitration. Fact of the matter is, Lyft does schedule their drivers by paying them less than minimum-wage, and then by saying, "Hey! If you want to eat tonight, drive in these zones at these times. This is your weekly schedule."
> 
> But since I still use Lyft for times when Uber isn't surging, I got smart: if I dont like the passenger's final destination, I just arrive and keep going. After a minute or so, the call auto-cancels/passenger cancels.
> 
> YOU SHOULD NEVER CANCEL A CALL. AND WHILE YOU'RE WAITING FOR THE CALL TO DROP, SWITCH TO UBER IN THE MEANTIME.


Excellenante!!

Follow-up question: how close to the pick-up point does a driver have to get before thr pax destination is revealed?

Thanks!!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Once you hit Arrive, it appears. Usually I arrive just as I'm about to turn on their street. Then if I don't like the destination, I never make the turn.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Once you hit Arrive, it appears. Usually I arrive just as I'm about to turn on their street. Then if I don't like the destination, I never make the turn.



_*KISS-KISS*_!!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> What the lyft phone number?I got deactivated awhile back for to many cancels .


There isnt one by defacto of their nature as a 100% faceless CS tech employer



> Dont you have to call the passanger on lyft to get the cancelation fee?


 Yes. But with Lyft's ever dynamic policies--reknown for being shiftier than quicksand--your doing this is also grounds for cancellation. You see, Lyft recently added a "driver called and asked you to cancel" option to the pax driver rating/feedback menu. It doesn't matter if you the conscientious driver were calling the pax to inform them of your ETA in down pouring rainstorm. Or called to reasure them while they're waiting in a -10 degree below Fareinheit blizzard. If Lyft auto cancels that ride, or that pax cancels from impatience, called a relative to pick them up, or for whatever reason, that call goes against YOU. And now YOU are on record for "calling that pax", at which point Lyft can claim YOU were responsible for losing them money due to that cancelled ride. The burden of proof is on YOU to prove the true reason behind the cancellation.

So either way, your non employee, IC partner income gig keeps taking on water. The longer you slave for Lyft, the more rapidly your gig boat will be flooded with fake Lyft & petty pax system cancellations. Don't know if Lyft is like Amazon in the sense they reset this cancellation metric after a certain number of rides. My guess is probably not, and they're cumulative, permanent stat. Perhaps Trump Economics could weigh in and clarify this.

Regardless, stay vigilant. Over time, your cancellation rate could have you sinking. Faster than a chicken following its Titanic trussed leg to the bottom of the Mariana's Trench.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

I've also learned to just ignore calls I don't want and then they get reassigned. 

90% of cancellations are because of that auto-accept problem which Lyft refuses to fix. Where my finger registers an accept before I can even look at the ping. They need to put a 2 second delay from the time of ping appears to the time your finger registers acceptance. Many of us are using our phones with Lyft running in the background.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> _Warning: Read my signature line before proceeding._
> 
> OK. I am no longer a cheerleader for Lyft as of yesterday.
> 
> ...


I had a request to pick a passenger up about 12 minutes away from my location I drove there and when I got within one block he cancelled on me, the next day I got a call from the same area and I was about the same amount of distance away from so I called the customer and told him I said I'm at least 15 minutes away from you he cancelled, I immediately got a text from lyft stating that I had contacted a passenger and they had cancelled, this infuriated me.

Lyft does not allow you to text your passenger from reading what you posted here I don't blame you one bit I did gain a little insight by reading through the post how to deal with this, lyft is much more aggressive on cancellation than Uber is the bottom line is you don't want to cancel on the passenger but from what I picked up on what was posted here, if you've accepted a trip just take it turn on your Uber app and just ignore it and let them cancel on their own.

To me that makes perfectly good sense, the other issue that I've had with lyft and many have confirmed that is that if you arrived at a destination and say that you've arrived but for whatever reason and the passengers not there or it does not appear to be the correct destination if you move your car it starts the trip immediately then you're forced into cancellation.

So yes I truly believe that lyft is not nearly as good as Uber if you can call either one of them good I would say a lesser than evil. The other thing that I read here yesterday and I looked at that on the Lyft Riders app is there is a section that can let lyft know that you requested the pax to cancel by the driver.

I did not see that at all on the riders app. I also can verify Lyft requires you to call the passenger before it's a no show witch is bull shit as well.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

I'd love to tell you that I think about "cancellation fees," but I don't. I haven't seen one from the Lyft Payday Loan app in quite some time.

As a general rule, the 5 minute window starts from the moment you're pinged with a call. If a cancellation occurs after that time -- whether it's Lyft or the passenger -- you're entitled to a fee.

Same thing applies for an arrival. You show up, wait 5 minutes, call the passenger, no-show the call, and you should be getting a cancellation fee.

Sometimes all of this works perfectly and a fee goes to you, sometimes it doesn't.

Then you begin the arduous process of emailing Lyft. Is it really worth your time? That's up to you.

I stopped caring about Lyft and it's passengers long ago.

*FACT: I wait the 5 minutes, call the passenger, let it ring ONCE, no-show the call, and move on. *

If I get a cancellation fee, great! If not, great! I'm out driving for Lyft, so I've already decided I'm going to make pennies and participate in the con/payday loan/slave labor mentality, so $4 here and there isn't going to make or break me.

At the end of the day, arriving on a call and driving away is the best example I can give back to Lyft. It's my, "You're welcome. Your passenger just waited 10 minutes for me, I didn't agree to the destination, you mislabeled me as an 'independent contractor,' and now they have to wait another 5 minutes for a new driver."

Total wait time? Fifteen minutes.

Gone are the days of 2 minute pick-ups and Power Driver Bonuses, and I hope you're reputation suffers as a result.

They did nothing to warn any of us that a storm is coming, and I'll do the same.

F*** Lyft.



Cynergie said:


> There isnt one by defacto of their nature as a 100% faceless CS tech employer
> 
> Yes. But with Lyft's ever dynamic policies--reknown for being shiftier than quicksand--your doing this is also grounds for cancellation. You see, Lyft recently added a "driver called and asked you to cancel" option to the pax driver rating/feedback menu. It doesn't matter if you the conscientious driver were calling the pax to inform them of your ETA in down pouring rainstorm. Or called to reasure them while they're waiting in a -10 degree below Fareinheit blizzard. If Lyft auto cancels that ride, or that pax cancels from impatience, called a relative to pick them up, or for whatever reason, that call goes against YOU. And now YOU are on record for "calling that pax", at which point Lyft can claim YOU were responsible for losing them money due to that cancelled ride. The burden of proof is on YOU to prove the true reason behind the cancellation.
> 
> ...


Why would they fix something of intent? Lyft's algorithm is functioning exactly as they want it.

They don't pay technicians $200 grand a year to make mistakes, which then "go live" and aren't fixed within minutes.

Lyft is pure evil.

Yes, everything you experience from the time that you log-in is done with love and care[lessness].

Cheers,

TE


pvtandrewmalone said:


> I've also learned to just ignore calls I don't want and then they get reassigned.
> 
> 90% of cancellations are because of that auto-accept problem which Lyft refuses to fix. Where my finger registers an accept before I can even look at the ping. They need to put a 2 second delay from the time of paying appears to the time your finger registers acceptance. Many of us are using our phones with Lyft running in the background.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Funny thing...Uber has had a "Driver Requested Cancellation" on the rider cancellation screen for a long time.

However, unlike Lyft, drivers calling the pax to cancel doesn't seem to be something Uber really emphasizes as a no-no...Uber has sent me nastygrams about other things but never that.

The irony is that unlike Uber, the Lyft system will auto-cancel on you constantly and lie to you saying it was a passenger cancellation...the very thing they ***** at you about. Total effing hypocrites with a smiling pink face.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi pvtandrewmalone ,










Cheers,

Lyft Payday Loan Support



pvtandrewmalone said:


> Funny thing...Uber has had a "Driver Requested Cancellation" on the rider cancellation screen for a long time.
> 
> However, unlike Lyft, drivers calling the pax to cancel doesn't seem to be something Uber really emphasizes as a no-no...Uber has sent me nastygrams about other things but never that.
> 
> The irony is that unlike Uber, the Lyft system will auto-cancel on you constantly and lie to you saying it was a passenger cancellation...the very thing they ***** at you about. Total effing hypocrites with a smiling pink face.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

circle1 said:


> Excellenante!!
> 
> Follow-up question: how close to the pick-up point does a driver have to get before thr pax destination is revealed?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Dont you have to call the passanger on lyft to get the cancelation fee?


Yes but you don't have to talk to them lol


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Uber and Lyft both have more than enough babies to throw a few out with the bathwater.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> Uber and Lyft both have more than enough babies to throw a few out with the bathwater.


imagine if they every decided to put commercials on tv and radio every 10 mins to recruit more drivers, then we would have a lot of saturation


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

pvtandrewmalone said:


> Total effing hypocrites with a smiling pink face.


. . . Like this??


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

That's funny, the other day I got a message that I couldn't get the cancellation fee until the passenger was contacted.

Lyft wants to play games that will cost them money, since when are outbound calls related to cancellations?

Lyft should man up and record the calls then present them in court as proof once the driver sues them to have the driver's lawyer rub his hands together and salivate at the prospect of making even more money.

Uber doesn't do this shit BECAUSE THEY KNOW what comes out of these moves, Lyft is about to be rudely awakened.

Come up with something better to stop screeners.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> imagine if they every decided to put commercials on tv and radio every 10 mins to recruit more drivers, then we would have a lot of saturation


WHEW! Glad THAT ain't happenin'!


----------



## ALMAR49 (Aug 2, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I think they are royal &%[email protected]!*balls for doing that sheet to you. You will have to watch your outbound calls for a while.
> 
> On the 2nd part, I dont think they negated your ratings of pax. Lyft rounds the ratings to the nearest 10th, so if you dropped them, lets say to 4.95, they would still show as 5 stars, just as we do.
> 
> As far as solid attorney, please share with them our common UP misery. There are plenty here who would be happy to work with someone and record/report/prove etc etc to help the cause.


I'd love to be part of a lawsuit against Lyft... I have a nice story about Lyft being unfair with me.


----------

